# 525i TURBO??!!



## bimmerider2004 (Dec 15, 2004)

where can i get a turbo for a 1995 525i??  yea..thats rite..i'm tryn 2 make a 525 fast..lol


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Check the advertising section and see what you turn up. Good luck!


----------

